# holy crap! rope climbing video



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOotdz6mTG4&feature=related

guy climbs 5.5 meters in less than 4 seconds using only his arms!

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 1, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOotdz6mTG4&feature=related
> 
> guy climbs 5.5 meters in less than 4 seconds using only his arms!
> 
> jf


Impressive... lets see him do it in 30 meters under 30 seconds... we'll be attending his funeral. :uhyeah:


----------

